# Propane bottle disposal



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

What do you do with the 16 oz. empties for lanterns, etc.? I don't think they can be just thrown in the trash?


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

shoot a hole in them then take to a metal recycler


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

the new units have a release valve to get the last out. 
this makes them usable to a scrap metal yard without shooting them
to get it out


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

refill them.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

I found a 11 lb tank for pretty cheap, so that helped to cut down on the 1 pounders, although some things still need them


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Bearblade said:


> ... I don't think they can be just thrown in the trash?


Sure you can,, you can throw anything in the trash.... A buddy of mine threw an engine block in one of those brown, Republic Services carts,, busted the arm right off the truck when it tried to lift and dump it...:lol:

He was home when it happened too,,, I woulda loved to be there to see that first hand. They tried to sue him for the damages as well.


----------

